# Nintendo and their silly little (translation?) mistakes



## Soundmotion (Jan 31, 2015)

If you pay attention, there are some small mistakes in Animal Crossing.  Here's ones I ran into:

"Oh, you want the first *card card*?"  Original Animal Crossing

I got a letter from "your mom".  The letter said  "Remember you loved my soup I made in the wintertime?  I thought you might like a chance to make that soup!"  or something along those lines.  There was a present enclosed in the letter.  Guess what she sent me.

*A EFFING SPACE HEATER.*  AC:NL


----------



## Hana-Nezumi (Jan 31, 2015)

Well I _guess_ you could cook soup on a space heater if you were very careful.


----------



## Soundmotion (Jan 31, 2015)

Stop lurking and just post something already xD


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 1, 2015)

It's gotten better as the games have gone on. I found a couple in New Leaf one is when you give a perfect fruit to a cranky villager, after they eat it, they say something like they never thought a delicious fruit would taste so good- it's oishii fruit in Japanese, so someone translated the line directly, not realizing oishii was later turned into perfect. Oops!


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 1, 2015)

Get Start Getting Hot, Hot, Hot, anypony?


----------



## jobby47 (Feb 1, 2015)

I didn't pay attention to and realize that there were mistakes.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 1, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> Get Start Getting Hot, Hot, Hot, anypony?



This isn't a MLP forum/thread.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 2, 2015)

never mind wrong thread....again XD


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 2, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> This isn't a MLP forum/thread.



I am SO sorry, Shulk!


----------



## Soundmotion (Feb 2, 2015)

*THIS IS NOT A MLP THREAD.*


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 2, 2015)

This thread is a wreck. xD

But anyways, I haven't really noticed any issues besides the random letters that contain items that don't match with the context of the letters. Like one time, a villager (I forget who) came over to my house and in return, sent me a letter thanking me and gave me a toilet. lol


----------



## Nanobyte (Feb 2, 2015)

Hana-Nezumi said:


> Well I _guess_ you could cook soup on a space heater if you were very careful.



 Not being very careful, using space-magics.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 3, 2015)

OK, then we have the Jacob Ladders.


----------



## matcha (Feb 3, 2015)

there's jacobs ladders actually being lily of the valley flowers.
also, i'm not sure if it's a translation mistake or whatever, but when snooties say that they're regifting things that uchis gave them they refer to uchi villagers as 'he'. so it reads along the lines of 'actually you should be thanking [uchi villager], since i'm regifting something *he* gave me.'.


----------



## katronsensei (Feb 4, 2015)

I am not surprised that there are mistranslations... I also don't pay it much mind, so I wouldn't remember. With a game that has as much translating as it requires.. there are bound to be some mistakes.


----------



## Azza (Feb 7, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I didn't pay attention to and realize that there were mistakes.



Hahaha  I dont really pay that much attention to the letters.


----------



## Mioki (Feb 8, 2015)

I remember one of my villagers called Canberra a "he". I snorted.

I read somewhere that a lot of Uchi villagers are called "he" in the game, though. I'm sure it's a translation thing that got awkward.


----------

